
Image search the way it's supposed to be - pixcavator
http://lincoln.msresearch.us/Lincoln/Logon.aspx
======
BrandonM
Yes, definitely the way image search is supposed to be, available only to
users of Microsoft products, and only those who use the extremely secure IE6
or IE7.

------
far33d
dude wtf? who writes web apps that don't work w/ firefox anymore? it's not
like I'm running lynx.

~~~
BrandonM
I guess Microsoft does, since the URL is msresearch.us. Am I the only one that
finds it strange that Microsoft still thinks they can succeed by trying to
lock out the competition through tricks like this? The idea of a computer on
every desk running Microsoft software is a perfectly fine goal, but that
doesn't mean that they should run _only_ Microsoft software. I can't believe
that they still refuse to acknowledge that anyone else is capable of writing
software that someone would want to use instead of their own, such as Firefox.

------
pixcavator
This is the way image search should be. It is stable under rotation, cropping,
noise and loss of color. Very impressive!

